# Your PremiumTradings September Promotion



## PremiumTradings (Sep 15, 2020)

To all sports fans,

Watch Europe *UEFA Super Cup 2020*, Guess the Champion and *WIN 100€* in your PremiumTradings account!

If you are good at predictions, this is your chance to win a *100€* reward by correctly predicting the winner of the upcoming UEFA Super Cup event between the Champions League victor *Bayern Munich* and Europa League winner *Sevilla FC*! 

These two European giants will clash in Budapest, on Thursday 24th September at 09:00 CET time.

Place your vote for the result of the event and participate in our game for *100€* win in your PremiumTradings account!

 Make your predictions here: *http://bit.ly/100EUROWIN 

Game Rules:
*
•The game is running from Tuesday 15th September and it ends on Friday 24th September 2020 at 09:00 CET time!
•Predictions have to be submitted through the provided link to our short quiz.
•Simply give your score, leave your name and email address.
•Players will win the reward based on their answers to the correct predictions they make.
•Players can access the quiz through all platforms – Newsletter, Facebook, Twitter or PremiumTradings website and forums. 
•If you haven`t got an account with PremiumTradings, but you want to participate in the game, you can easily register at *https://premiumtradings.com/en/register/index/* or contact our support team.

*Quiz Reward:*

•Participating in our game can bring you a *100€* Premium voucher, which you can use in any of your accounts with PremiumTradings!
•The winner will be picked on random principles between all players that guessed the correct answer for the final of the event!
•The winner will be announced in the last week of September on our Social media platforms!
•The voucher will be credited as a deposit in your PremiumTradings account.

All PremiumTradings Terms & Conditions Apply!

Let’s enjoy the game and win prizes with PremiumTradings!

Best regards,
PremiumTradings Team


----------

